# Feature Request: Improve GPU-Z to show who makes the memory for AMD Radeon RX 5700 XT cards



## dreamy (Jan 11, 2021)

I'm not sure if this is the right place to request an improvement like this, please let me know if there is a better place.

Currently it does not show if the memory is Micron, Samsung, etc. Attached is a screenshot from someone with a Sapphire Nitro+ 5700 XT. You can see the "Memory Type" just shows GDDR6. I think this is probably the case for all or most 5700 XT cards, not just the Sapphire Nitro+. It would really help me to be able to see this information in GPU-Z. I'm not sure why this card specifically is problematic, but I know it is possible to see this information in HiveOS or msOS. Of course those are Linux based operating systems, but it shows it is not completely impossible to detect this information.


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 20, 2021)

This will be included in next release, for Navi 1x and Navi 2x


----------



## heavyarms2112 (Mar 3, 2021)

Works on 6800. Failed on 5700XT


----------



## Etronpoilu (Mar 8, 2021)

Indeed not working with 2.37.0 and my reference 5700xt


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 8, 2021)

Latest is showing fine for me? Actually surprised it's Micron and not Samsung but good to know tho.


----------



## Etronpoilu (Mar 9, 2021)

Do we know if "next release" stated was indeed 2.37.0? 
I tried the same card on 2 computers and still won't show the vendor on my card (reference)


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 9, 2021)

Memory vendor reporting on AMD requires a fairly recent driver version.



Etronpoilu said:


> Do we know if "next release" stated was indeed 2.37.0?


Yes, this was added in 2.37.0


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

W1zzard said:


> Memory vendor reporting on AMD requires a fairly recent driver version.
> 
> 
> Yes, this was added in 2.37.0


My screenshot confirms it's working


----------



## heavyarms2112 (Mar 9, 2021)

Can you try with the new drivers. I want to check if the new drivers is what is needed to make it work.


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

heavyarms2112 said:


> Can you try with the new drivers. I want to check if the new drivers is what is needed to make it work.


Technically I’m on the “newest“ drivers(Beta) but I can install the latest Publics and check
Edit: Confirmed working on the latest drivers


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Latest is showing fine for me? Actually surprised it's Micron and not Samsung but good to know tho.
> View attachment 191536


Why did you blur the driver
just curios?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> Why did you blur the driver
> just curios?


Because they are Beta drivers, you're not allowed to see them See my under my name.


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

oh noice how


INSTG8R said:


> Because they are Beta drivers, you're not allowed to see them See my under my name.


stable are these beta drivers?


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> oh noice how
> 
> stable are these beta drivers?


Well that is why I am beta testing them to find out  Vanguard is AMD's Beta testing program there are a few of us here on TPU


----------



## Hachi_Roku256563 (Mar 9, 2021)

INSTG8R said:


> Well that is why I am beta testing them to find out  Vanguard is AMD's Beta testing program there are a few of us here on TPU


i might try and find away into that
idk if thats possible though


----------



## INSTG8R (Mar 9, 2021)

Isaac` said:


> i might try and find away into that
> idk if thats possible though


Not sure they‘re recruiting right now but feel free to sign up


			https://www.amd.com/en/technologies/radeon-software-testers


----------



## Etronpoilu (Mar 10, 2021)

My bad, I was indeed using an older driver, works perfectly after updating. 
Thanks!


----------



## Naki (Mar 10, 2021)

As the saying goes -- "Beta's betta"! 
(At least, for AMD cards. Not too familiar with Nvidia GeForce Beta drivers anymore..)


----------

